# Cars and Coffee v.10.16 *599 GTO edition*



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

Ever done something even thought at first everything pointed to it being a bad idea and not worth it? But your gut just told you that you where doing the right thing in forging on?

Well that's how I felt on Saturday on my way to Cars and Coffee. It was cloudy in LA, but as soon and I hit the OC there was a pretty heavy mist present. We all know that any sign of water means that most show cars are kept tucked away lest they melt away! But I kept driving anyways. I knew something cool was bound to show up!

Boy was I right! Though at first it seemed that my gut was wrong, maybe that feeling was just some indigestion from the gas station convenience store breakfast I had while pumping gas. Maybe the signs where right. Usually by 7am the lot is pretty much full and cars have to be turned away. As I'm standing there in the heavy mist sans jacket because it's Sunny Southern California, we don't need no stinking jacket, I look at the time and it's 6:49. Usually that's about the time the overflow gets opened up. I noise indicating that something wicked this way comes breaks up the relative quietness at this point, however. The source of the ruckus is a stunning 512BBi.

Usually, a 512 BBi is enough to satisfy any enthusiast appetite. But this is Cars and Coffee! We all know that's merely an appetizer. What can possibly be the main course you say? How about a brand new Ferrari 599 GTO?! Now if you're still not full and you undo your belt buckle well you had many choices for dessert. Those choices included a Ferrari Daytona, a Lotus Evora, a Buick Straight-8 racer, a bunch of Woodies, a Porsche Cup car, and many, may more.

The enthusiast pallet was definitely satisfied, if not overwhelmed, on this relatively quiet Cars and Coffee morning.

Hope you guys enjoy the pics!


----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 4, 2006)

There are a TON of more shots available of the GTO as well as the other cars if you guys just visit the gallery. As always they are all available for FREE as wallpapers. CNCpics

Don't forget to add us on Facebook so you guys can keep up with what's new.

Thanks,

-Leo

Side note:

These two where the douches of the day. They both came flying into the lot. Mr. BMW slowed just in time for the speed bump and got a little talking to. But Mr. Ferrari, well he didn't even seem to brake for the speed bump! He bottomed out the car so bad it would make your stomach sink if you where there to hear it!


----------

